# Burning back pain - Please help/reassure me x



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hello guys and girls...This forum has kept me going over the last 8months and ive made some real friends on here. Its great to talk with people that have an idea what your going throughMine all started from a tummy bug - cramps for 24hours which subsided and then came back like this in april...My symptoms are- bloating - gets worse the longer I am walking around, always worse as the day goes on, I try to avoid walking on an afternoon as it gets so bad ' feels like someone punching me eventually.Burping constantly, heartburn every night, spazms that come and go over weeks, constipation, trapped wind pains, bowel comes up and down all the time, the usual unplesant uncomfortable ness. Sometime I will go weeks where my stomach feels so inflamed inside, then other where it calms a little. en the wrost. Although I just accepted I was quite a severe case as I cant walk for long etc....I tried cutting out certain food, probiotics etc etc. I am going to exclude diary milk and soya after xmas to rule that one out. However over the last 2months the back pain started. I had only ever got pain at the bottom of my back from constipation- which was nothing really just like an ache. But this pain is like 'burning' sensation. It is in my middle to upper back. It gets most painful on my upper left.It comes on around lunch time and Im finding I can hardly move 'or if i do i have to go like a snail' around all afternoon/ evening. To add this ontop of all the other symptoms I have really found hard to deal with it just feels too much. The pain comes on deffo from movement like my tummy, but this seems to come on so easily from cleanign around the house or being on my feet for a little while, even sitting upright whilst eating dinner is an issue, or sittin at the pc chair.. on a morning its fine, but after lunch or evening its burning terribly. Like my tummy it gets worse the longer I am walking, walking is the main culprit of the pain. I have had 4xrays, 2 ultrasounds, camera down throat and a bit other end, an mri of the small bowel and of the blood vessels' to check for bowel angina'. And now as a final test i am having an mri on my back.I saw the consultant today and I came away feeling worse than ever. Has anyone ever felt like doctors just dont belive you? Hes basically doing one more mri on my back but after that is saying hes tranferring me to a pain team.I cant accept that im getting pain for no reason it does not make any sense. What im wondering is if anyone else who has suffered with ibs in a severe case, have you also suffered this back issue?I just feel like my consultant thinks im making this up as i go along, I never had the back pain a few month back i dont understand how its come on and to the degree its at today none of it even makes sense to me. The only thing that takes it off is laying down half sitting/ laying on the bed. It feels like my organs are pushing against my back and are inflamed or causing me severe muscle pain, like a burning thats the only way i can describe it.I am 100% the two are linked, but becoz hes said that you dont get this kind of pain with ibs, has threw me.I think im really just asking for reassurance off someone that this is normal ?Thanks so much for reading. And merry christmas everyoneKate xx


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeeze that sounds just terrible.I've heard that acute Pancreatitis can sometimes manifest pain on the mid back left rather than upper abdomen, but with all the tests you've had I would think that had been addressed or ruled out.Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

katiebabe said:


> Hello guys and girls...This forum has kept me going over the last 8months and ive made some real friends on here. Its great to talk with people that have an idea what your going throughMine all started from a tummy bug - cramps for 24hours which subsided and then came back like this in april...My symptoms are- bloating - gets worse the longer I am walking around, always worse as the day goes on, I try to avoid walking on an afternoon as it gets so bad ' feels like someone punching me eventually.Burping constantly, heartburn every night, spazms that come and go over weeks, constipation, trapped wind pains, bowel comes up and down all the time, the usual unplesant uncomfortable ness. Sometime I will go weeks where my stomach feels so inflamed inside, then other where it calms a little. en the wrost. Although I just accepted I was quite a severe case as I cant walk for long etc....I tried cutting out certain food, probiotics etc etc. I am going to exclude diary milk and soya after xmas to rule that one out. However over the last 2months the back pain started. I had only ever got pain at the bottom of my back from constipation- which was nothing really just like an ache. But this pain is like 'burning' sensation. It is in my middle to upper back. It gets most painful on my upper left.It comes on around lunch time and Im finding I can hardly move 'or if i do i have to go like a snail' around all afternoon/ evening. To add this ontop of all the other symptoms I have really found hard to deal with it just feels too much. The pain comes on deffo from movement like my tummy, but this seems to come on so easily from cleanign around the house or being on my feet for a little while, even sitting upright whilst eating dinner is an issue, or sittin at the pc chair.. on a morning its fine, but after lunch or evening its burning terribly. Like my tummy it gets worse the longer I am walking, walking is the main culprit of the pain. I have had 4xrays, 2 ultrasounds, camera down throat and a bit other end, an mri of the small bowel and of the blood vessels' to check for bowel angina'. And now as a final test i am having an mri on my back.I saw the consultant today and I came away feeling worse than ever. Has anyone ever felt like doctors just dont belive you? Hes basically doing one more mri on my back but after that is saying hes tranferring me to a pain team.I cant accept that im getting pain for no reason it does not make any sense. What im wondering is if anyone else who has suffered with ibs in a severe case, have you also suffered this back issue?I just feel like my consultant thinks im making this up as i go along, I never had the back pain a few month back i dont understand how its come on and to the degree its at today none of it even makes sense to me. The only thing that takes it off is laying down half sitting/ laying on the bed. It feels like my organs are pushing against my back and are inflamed or causing me severe muscle pain, like a burning thats the only way i can describe it.I am 100% the two are linked, but becoz hes said that you dont get this kind of pain with ibs, has threw me.I think im really just asking for reassurance off someone that this is normal ?Thanks so much for reading. And merry christmas everyoneKate xx


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

It is in my middle to upper back. It gets most painful on my upper left."They checked your Gall Bladder ? good luck


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for replying guys.Blair- the burning is kind of all over but the strongest point is the upper left next to my shoulder blade. They say my gallbladder is working ok. Korga- they say my pancreas was also working okay. It just dosent add up the morning seems to be getting more severe and it comes from moving whether that be housework-walking you name it. I just feel at my whitts end xx


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

I meant to say its seems to be coming on even quicker- before I could last till lunch time before the pain started but now I'm getting it by half ten 11. The only time I don't get the pain is if I'm resting indoors all day,its taken over my life x


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I can relate to the burning. Sometimes I have it all the time, other times it starts after I get to work. Mine isn't in the same location as yours though. It is in the lower left pelvic area/back left thigh where I seem to have a lot of issues but so far haven't been able to find anyone who is motivated enough to get to the source. I have what is called a 'small' rectocele which I'm told shouldn't cause any issues, sciatica-type 'buzzing' and frequently get continual burning that I think creates a bad odor because I feel it is close to my bladder/vagina/rectal area, and when I have incomplete evacuation it seems to be on that side as well- sometimes it's just evacuating the rectum and other times it's as though the problem is just above in the sigmoid area. Also frequent UTIs and sometimes vulvudynia. In my case, I chalk it up to adhesions as well as a possible abscess with fistula from a hysterectomy 13 years ago. In fact, the sports-type doctor who scheduled the MRI mentioned adhesions as a possible cause but unfortunately nothing was done to look into that.I did have an MRI earlier this year and there were two black dots which I was told were inflamed nerves. I don't have back pain. He recommended anti-inflammatory meds like Naproxen and Ibuprofen which unfortunately I can't take due to my GI issues so not much I can do- tried a few exercises for sciatica but they don't help.Do you take any anti-inflammatory meds? I know that I definitely cannot take Ibuprofen which so many other people seem to think is great for pain relief. I can only take aspirin occasionally with some food if I get a headache. I used to take aspirin quite frequently for my IBS pain but didn't realize just how much pain nsaids can cause along the GI tract for many years.Have you gotten any results from your MRI yet?


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hello thanks for your reply.I got my results from the previous scan to check for bowel angina' as the pain comes from movement in tummy and back' and that was clear, I am having another mri on saturday of my back.Its interesting hearing about your case. Does the burning happen everyday without fail? If so mine does.I was at work this morning and now I'm at home resting with my back still burning, its so rediciulas that they can't or haven't helped.I don't take ibufren or nurofen anymore only since all this kicked off with my stomach as I'd heard they can make ur tummy probs worse. I have however tried paracetomal loads of times but it just dosent touch me, the only thing that helps is to rest,but u can't stay in the house every afternoon/evening and resign to the sofa,its just not doable, I need to be working full time. And benefits isn't even an idea as they haven't gave me a diagnosis,I wud get nothing!! Do you have tummy probs too? Along with the burning I get tummy bloating real bad like feels like I'm full of pop and ded uncomfortable, the burning bak radiates right through me feels like its through my tummy and back, I haven't met anyone else with ibs who gets this Xx


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote Do you have tummy probs too? Along with the burning I get tummy bloating real bad like feels like I'm full of pop and ded uncomfortable, the burning bak radiates right through me feels like its through my tummy and back, I haven't met anyone else with ibs who gets this Xx[/quote]Oh yeah- I've got gut issues. I went from what had been a tendency to constipation in my teens/early 20s (which was somewhat manageable with enough fiber- granola seemed to help) to full out diarrhea which always came on with very intense pelvic floor spasms (proctalgia fugax?) I used to wonder if labor pains could be that bad. This all started with some kind of on-the-job incident- maybe a torn muscle or a burst ovarian cyst. I will never know what happened and despite the intense 24-7 pain I had for years I could get no help. Right now I can swing both ways. And if I take Imodium or anything like that I can easily get backed up. I don't seem to digest my food very well and my abdomen is bloated all of the time- even when I don't eat. No happy medium and incomplete evacuation issues.I had an exploratory lap about 7 years later where they said nothing was found but I experienced a complete but brief remission and now I think it had to do with adhesions that formed after the incident. And they started to grow back after about 2 weeks of relief and everything came back. I've had some female-type surgeries that only added insult to injury. Finding a doctor who will even talk about adhesions has been impossible, at least for me.Hopefully your MRI on your back shows something but of course if it involves the abdomen then who knows.Have you had a white-blood-cell count test to rule out infection? That test is pretty routine for me- along with blood sugar, B-12 levels and cholesterol- all good results except for elevated bad cholesterol. My red blood cell count was slightly elevated last time but there was no concern on the doctor's part. Seems like an odd place to have an infection but I guess you never know. Assume the burning you have obviously isn't from stomach acid? That shouldn't cause back pain though, I don't think.My burning, or 'vulvodynia' and sciatica issues can be at a low simmer but can flare to where it feels so hot you could cook with it. And it does create odor so people assume I have gas even at those rare times when I actually don't! It can be somewhat random- I might have it round the clock but other days it might not start until I'm at work where I'm on my feet all day, which can either start it up or intensify it. I currently take some homeopathic type stuff for that and also my bladder because I seem to have issues there as well. I'm also 2 weeks into avoiding sugar to see if that will help because I know it can add to inflammation and feed things like SIBO (don't know if I actually have that though but it can be one cause of bloating). I just use a bit of stevia leaf here and there for sweetener. I amazingly haven't had any sugar cravings and have had no issue being around the holiday treats that everybody else has been gobbling up- just the first few days were hard. ( My 'trick' for cutting out foods I crave are by telling myself that whatever it is, like chocolate for example, it will always be there, i.e., there isn't going to be a world-wide shortage of it- I don't have to have it right now but if I choose to eat it in the future it will still be there.)Also no lactose (which is a form of sugar) and am currently using coconut milk instead. Soy is a no-no for me. Soymilk gives me sharp pains, cramping and eventual diarrhea.Good luck finding some solutions. Yeah, the attitude you're getting from doctors isn't uncommon. If you can't prove it or they can't see it, tough luck. Same with me and my adhesions- only visible by exploratory lap and they won't do it based on mere suspicion, even though physical and massage therapists say I have some pretty bad ones and my symptoms would indicate it, along with my surgical history.It doesn't sound pleasant to be hurting all the way through your middle. I will say though that when I first started having problems, primarily the pelvic pain/spasms, doctors frequently would ask me if I had back pain but I never have had it. I always wondered why they would ask me that, although I know they share some of the same support ligaments so they are connected.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hello sorry for late reply,Gosh uve certainly been through the wars poor thing!xI sont know if they have tested me white blood cell count but I'm going to ask next time I see consultant ,thanks.And I'm guessing the burning back pain isn't to to with acid, that would make sense but I'm thinking they would know from tests etc.Its just such a long process trying to get anywhere when they can't see our problem/pain, its so frustrating xx


----------

